# IELTS June 22nd'13 - Results not out yet!



## ashhegde (May 8, 2013)

https://results.ielts.org/

https://ielts.britishcouncil.org/CheckResults.aspx

Have checked both these websites for results, only to find the page " No Results Found", has anybody else who has given their IELTS on 22nd June able to get their results??


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

yep


----------



## ashhegde (May 8, 2013)

oh damn!!! i have already written to BC, but now will have to wait longer!!!! how did you do on your IELTS noobrex?


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

my wife got R-8.5, L-8.5, W-7.5, S-8


----------



## ashhegde (May 8, 2013)

IDP is faster than BC, last time around i had my scores on an SMS from IDP by this time (R-8, L-8.5, W-7, S-8.5)  :S


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

same here. My friend is getting 'No results found'. 

ashhegde please let me know in case you get your results.


----------



## ashhegde (May 8, 2013)

Birender said:


> same here. My friend is getting 'No results found'.
> 
> ashhegde please let me know in case you get your results.



Sure will do, it is really annoying.. I have already written a query to BC and their lines open up at 10:00 AM so will call them and find out as well. Would suggest your friend to do the same

Cheers
Ash


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

ashhegde said:


> IDP is faster than BC, last time around i had my scores on an SMS from IDP by this time (R-8, L-8.5, W-7, S-8.5)  :S


You looking for 8 in each ? thats very tough

and yes IDP is faster even i gave my exams through IDP


----------



## ashhegde (May 8, 2013)

noobrex said:


> You looking for 8 in each ? thats very tough
> 
> and yes IDP is faster even i gave my exams through IDP


I agree its tough but definitely not impossible, although i must admit the last test i gave, had me quite dazed at the end of it.. IDP is far better than BC !!!

Also last time around i got those scores with no preparation what so ever.. so i hoped to do better this time round.. but sigh the 2nd attempt sucked the life out of me!


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

IDP gives result through SMS at around 9 am on the result day while BC declares result on their web site after 12:00 noon.


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

ashhegde said:


> I agree its tough but definitely not impossible, although i must admit the last test i gave, had me quite dazed at the end of it.. IDP is far better than BC !!!
> 
> Also last time around i got those scores with no preparation what so ever.. so i hoped to do better this time round.. but sigh the 2nd attempt sucked the life out of me!


Best of luck. I am sure you will score the expected this time.


----------



## ashhegde (May 8, 2013)

Mroks said:


> IDP gives result through SMS at around 9 am on the result day while BC declares result on their web site after 12:00 noon.


Just off the phone with them and that is exactly what they confirmed... yikes!!! s'more nail biting!


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Mroks said:


> IDP gives result through SMS at around 9 am on the result day while BC declares result on their web site after 12:00 noon.


That is what i like about IDP.


----------



## nash2925 (Apr 18, 2013)

But IDP evaluation is strict and they give lesser marks than BC.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

ashhegde said:


> Just off the phone with them and that is exactly what they confirmed... yikes!!! s'more nail biting!


Wishing you good luck and you will definitely get 20 points from IELTS.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

nash2925 said:


> But IDP evaluation is strict and they give lesser marks than BC.


In my view, that's not exactly true. Sometimes Variation of Marks to some degree depends upon exam locations. You have a higher chance of getting satisfactory Marks in Remote and less industrialized Cities\Towns in your country.


----------



## kratos (Dec 11, 2012)

Results are out...
Mine L9 R8.5 S8 W7.5


----------



## ashhegde (May 8, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Wishing you good luck and you will definitely get 20 points from IELTS.


My Score :'( L:9, R:9, S:9, W:6.5 - Can you believe this seriously???


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

ashhegde said:


> My Score :'( L:9, R:9, S:9, W:6.5 - Can you believe this seriously???


WoWhh !hwell:


----------



## SailOZ (May 18, 2013)

ashhegde said:


> My Score :'( L:9, R:9, S:9, W:6.5 - Can you believe this seriously???


this is insane. there must be some serious mistake in marking. there is is no way that you can achieve 9 in speaking, which means flawless English, and only 6.5 in writing! send your score for review.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

ashhegde said:


> My Score :'( L:9, R:9, S:9, W:6.5 - Can you believe this seriously???


Apply for recheck. If you are confident, something will definitely work for you.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

ashhegde ... Ya send it to review... if nothing changes .. what a waste of a good wine... !!!
Take a chance .... !


----------



## ashhegde (May 8, 2013)

spoke to my consultant and he's advising against it, given that my score was prev 7 in writing. Anyways will go ahead and apply for VIC SS, that will make up for my missing 5 points. 

I am still reeling from seeing my scores this evening!!!


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Well in that case, your agent has a point, its really unrealistic to push score up anything over 1 while reviewing, But these sometimes do happen.


----------



## ashhegde (May 8, 2013)

I really can't believe my writing is that bad!! lol Hope VIC will work out fine :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

ashhegde said:


> I really can't believe my writing is that bad!! lol Hope VIC will work out fine :fingerscrossed:


Last year the quota filled very quickly for your occupation code. Probably you may not get chance to file for other state after if unfortunately Vic comes negative. You can apply in parallel to another state in addition to Vic.


----------



## ashhegde (May 8, 2013)

My company has agreed to provide me a role when i have a Visa done, and its in MELB - hence i have applied for VIC. I know it would be wise to apply in multiple states, however at this point i am not even sure (neither is my consultant) of the new Ceilings. I was told it will be out in August only


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

ashhegde said:


> My company has agreed to provide me a role when i have a Visa done, and its in MELB - hence i have applied for VIC. I know it would be wise to apply in multiple states, however at this point i am not even sure (neither is my consultant) of the new Ceilings. I was told it will be out in August only


The ceiling value for all the codes will get displayed once DIAC is done with 1st July 2013 invitation results. Next week can be expected.

If you are confident in writing, you can give a try once more for IELTS.


----------



## ashhegde (May 8, 2013)

Mroks said:


> The ceiling value for all the codes will get displayed once DIAC is done with 1st July 2013 invitation results. Next week can be expected.
> 
> If you are confident in writing, you can give a try once more for IELTS.


After flunking twice (7 - on 25th April & then 6.5 today) am kinda disheartened to attempt it yet again! i know there are folks who have attempted IELTS 22 times, however i don't think i change my writing skills significantly in the next couple of weeks / months


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

I have no idea what to do or say..my previous IELTS results were L8, R7.5, W6.5 and S7.5...I have got my self positively assessed for 263111 and I need minimum 7 in each to get 10 points more..I took the test again and it just pissed me off...now it is L8, R6.5, W7 and S8..why the hell they want us to take all four modules if we just have to improve score in one...this is insane..only state which is sponsoring 263111 which is Victoria also need 7 in each...why the hell states asking for IELTS 7 in each..if one will get 7 in each then why would I bother for state sponsorship...the only option I have now is to re apply for assessment for 262113 which is system admin as NSW is sponsoring it and requires only 6.5 in each...do any one have any news of new SOL for Victoria and NSW with new IELTS requirement or we have to wait.,..may be NSW this time sponsors 263111 also..


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

ashhegde said:


> After flunking twice (7 - on 25th April & then 6.5 today) am kinda disheartened to attempt it yet again! i know there are folks who have attempted IELTS 22 times, however i don't think i change my writing skills significantly in the next couple of weeks / months


Its up to you, but would like to put down eg. of our expat member Noobrex
He gave IELTS 4 times scoring band 8 and above in 3 modules and writing 6 .5 in each of all the four attempts.
Fifth attempt he was successful in getting 8.5 in writing. Unfortunately he got 7.5 in speaking and hence could't make 20 points from IELTS.


----------



## NirajK (May 20, 2013)

I have my IELTS tomorrow and reading this thread isn't very encouraging.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

msaeed said:


> I have no idea what to do or say..my previous IELTS results were L8, R7.5, W6.5 and S7.5...I have got my self positively assessed for 263111 and I need minimum 7 in each to get 10 points more..I took the test again and it just pissed me off...now it is L8, R6.5, W7 and S8..why the hell they want us to take all four modules if we just have to improve score in one...this is insane..only state which is sponsoring 263111 which is Victoria also need 7 in each...why the hell states asking for IELTS 7 in each..if one will get 7 in each then why would I bother for state sponsorship...the only option I have now is to re apply for assessment for 262113 which is system admin as NSW is sponsoring it and requires only 6.5 in each...do any one have any news of new SOL for Victoria and NSW with new IELTS requirement or we have to wait.,..may be NSW this time sponsors 263111 also..


ACT when opens in Aug, may work for you as it requires overall 7 and 7 in speaking for the open status codes. Currently your code is in limited quota state, hence will not work for you in July. Check ACT list in Aug.

http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.a...190-skilled-nominated-guidelines-may-13_2.pdf
http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.a...cuments/act-occupation-list-2012-13-july1.pdf


----------



## ashhegde (May 8, 2013)

NirajK said:


> I have my IELTS tomorrow and reading this thread isn't very encouraging.


hahaha Niraj, don't worry you will do just fine!!! take it easy and clear your head of any worries


----------



## ashhegde (May 8, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Its up to you, but would like to put down eg. of our expat member Noobrex
> He gave IELTS 4 times scoring band 8 and above in 3 modules and writing 6 .5 in each of all the four attempts.
> Fifth attempt he was successful in getting 8.5 in writing. Unfortunately he got 7.5 in speaking and hence could't make 20 points from IELTS.


Thanks Mroks, for those encouraging words. If push comes to a shove and IELTS is the only way out for me, i will get back to it.


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

Mroks said:


> ACT when opens in Aug, may work for you as it requires overall 7 and 7 in speaking for the open status codes. Currently your code is in limited quota state, hence will not work for you in July. Check ACT list in Aug.
> 
> http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.a...190-skilled-nominated-guidelines-may-13_2.pdf
> http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.a...cuments/act-occupation-list-2012-13-july1.pdf


Dear Morks,

Thanks for your reply..Yes I know about ACT but what if this 263111 stays in limited quota...why NSW is not sponsoring 263111 as this is in 189 and only Victoria is the one state which is sponsoring it..I though the occupation which is on 189 should be sponsored by more states as 189 means that the skills are needed all over Australia compared to 190 which is for only states..
When will the NSW state list will come out..and any chance of Victoria reducing the IELTS requirements..


----------



## SailOZ (May 18, 2013)

msaeed said:


> I have no idea what to do or say..my previous IELTS results were L8, R7.5, W6.5 and S7.5...I have got my self positively assessed for 263111 and I need minimum 7 in each to get 10 points more..I took the test again and it just pissed me off...now it is L8, R6.5, W7 and S8..why the hell they want us to take all four modules if we just have to improve score in one...this is insane..only state which is sponsoring 263111 which is Victoria also need 7 in each...why the hell states asking for IELTS 7 in each..if one will get 7 in each then why would I bother for state sponsorship...the only option I have now is to re apply for assessment for 262113 which is system admin as NSW is sponsoring it and requires only 6.5 in each...do any one have any news of new SOL for Victoria and NSW with new IELTS requirement or we have to wait.,..may be NSW this time sponsors 263111 also..


hi mate, maybe give yourself a break, gain enough strength and give it another try. 

I attempted it for three times: 

1st: L8 R8.5 S7 W6.5
2nd: L8.5 R8.5 S7 W6
3rd: L8.5 R9 S7 W6.5 
3rd score reviewed: L8.5 R9 S7 W7

It is quite a bumpy road but I think us people with sufficient English has no reason not to obtain 7 in each band! it just takes a little exercise and many patience! good luck!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## kratos (Dec 11, 2012)

ashhegde said:


> My Score :'( L:9, R:9, S:9, W:6.5 - Can you believe this seriously???


Seriously,I cant believe it 
The results are sent for review if there's difference of 2 bands between the modules.
Its hard to believe someone scoring 9 in speaking & 6.5 in writing.Some serious issue with the markings


----------



## ashhegde (May 8, 2013)

kratos said:


> Seriously,I cant believe it
> The results are sent for review if there's difference of 2 bands between the modules.
> Its hard to believe someone scoring 9 in speaking & 6.5 in writing.Some serious issue with the markings


sorry this may seem dumb, but what does "The results are sent for review if there's difference of 2 bands between the modules." mean? if there's such a drastic difference does IELTS (BC/IDP) re-review it??

Believe me i really don't think i could have scored as low as a 6.5... 7.5 maybe  but since it would really not make a difference as i was really going for the band 8, i ain't going for reval...


----------



## tun001757 (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi All,

This is my 5th attempt to IELTS and I only get

L : 8
R : 7
W : 7
S : 6.5

I need to get 7 in each band to get 10 point. Should I proceed for remarking for speaking?


Please advise. 

Tun


----------



## SailOZ (May 18, 2013)

tun001757 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is my 5th attempt to IELTS and I only get
> 
> ...


what is all your previous score? 

if you have achieved 7 or above in any of those attempts in speaking, you definitely should send it for a review!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## tun001757 (Jan 27, 2013)

SailOZ said:


> what is all your previous score?
> 
> if you have achieved 7 or above in any of those attempts in speaking, you definitely should send it for a review!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum



Hi,

Thank for your reply. My previous scores are 6 all the way and this time is 6.5.  Should I request for recheck?

Thanks.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

tun001757 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is my 5th attempt to IELTS and I only get
> 
> ...


If you are confident then nothing wrong in giving a try for recheck as you are expecting 0.5 band in increase.


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

SailOZ said:


> hi mate, maybe give yourself a break, gain enough strength and give it another try.
> 
> I attempted it for three times:
> 
> ...


Thanks Dear for your encouragement...I hope any state sponsors 263111 with 6.5 IELTS so that I don't have to do IELTS again..but it seems that I should give it a third try and see what happens..


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

ashhegde said:


> My Score :'( L:9, R:9, S:9, W:6.5 - Can you believe this seriously???



Oh it was quite disheartening.. You got a perfect score for 3 modules but still overall your English skills is assessed as only 'competent'. Worst no points for DIAC


----------



## ashhegde (May 8, 2013)

Goran said:


> Oh it was quite disheartening.. You got a perfect score for 3 modules but still overall your English skills is assessed as only 'competent'. Worst no points for DIAC



In my first attempt i scored a 8.5 in LRS and 7 in W... so will be able to get 10 Points for Band 7!


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

ashhegde said:


> In my first attempt i scored a 8.5 in LRS and 7 in W... so will be able to get 10 Points for Band 7!


Obviously.


----------



## charles913 (Jul 12, 2013)

read this post for a detailed instruction on how to check your IELTS results online IELTS Exams Tips: How to Check Your IELTS Results Online - IDP and British Council


----------

